# Pocket Video Camera 2010??



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

There is an older thread on small pocket video cameras from 2009 - but I was wondering if anyone got a pocket video camera in 2010? There are newer models and several brand options. I don't want a super high quality good one - I just want to throw it in my purse to have it available. I am willing to spend up to $400 or so for it. I have a new MacBook Pro - so need something that's compatible. Any suggestions??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You'll have to check for compatibility, but I just got a new Creative Vado (twice - since Miss Ruby used the first one as a chew toy). I got the 4 gb 2nd generation model. Inexpensive but wide angle and hd quality. It's really good (IMO). You can take a look at my test video and judge for yourself. Oh, and I have an older flip as well. The Vado takes in much more territory with more true to life coloring.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Geri, I felt like I was on one of our road trips...lol
I have the flip camera and enjoy it since it's small and easy to capture short videos. I might have to look into the Vado. How is the zoom on it since I will want to use it to capture my grandson at games?


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I have 2 of the flip cameras, the slide HD and one of the regular ones. I love them. The videos are clear and I've had no trouble uploading to the internet or sending videos over mail.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Geri! The video was very clear - even the cars coming TOWARDS you (their speed + your speed) were clear! I will definitely take a look at that one. I hadn't heard of it before. Mostly, I've seen the Flip Video and the Kodak ones....

Thanks!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The Vado is a wider angle and I watched many YouTube comparisons of the three top options. This one was the best, hands down. Obviously just my opinion. It also has a rechargable battery and is available in an 8 gb model as well, meaning you can have 2 hours of video on there.

Best part, it was inexpensive. I got mine on HSN.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh and Lynda, if you do decide to go with it, a warning, when you shoot a video and preview it, the sound seems very low. Not at all so when produced. When you watched the video, did you click on the HD option? It was shot in HD but YouTube seems to default to the lower res unless you click on the options. It's not bad on the default, but is much better on HD.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

It looked and sounded great to me.... Now I'm wondering about the ones that can go underwater... We vacation with our grandkids and that could be fun! Whenever I go to buy something - it takes me forever to make my mind up! There are so many digital video cameras out there and its so easy to keep adding options (and adding $$$).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

of course, Lynda, since it's so inexpensive, you could always buy two.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

pjewel said:


> of course, Lynda, since it's so inexpensive, you could always buy two.


 Doubt I'd get THAT to fly! LOL My DH keeps asking why I am all of a sudden interested in a video camera since our kids are grown - and have their OWN video cameras to film their kids! He loves Daisy and Beau - but can't believe I want one to post film clips of them!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have an original FLIP. I love it,but I am going to check out the Vado. Thanks, Geri!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele, I have the original flip too, thanks to you and I like it but this is HD quality and wide angle at a really good price. I love mine -- enough to buy it twice since Ruby reached deep down into my purse, managed to get the first one out. Worked it out of its mesh zippered case, chewed off its silicon skin and rendered it useless. That was right after that test video. Needless to say, the second time I bought it, I paid extra for insurance -- and wouldn't you know, the little creep did it again. This time I caught her faster and got it just before she dug into the metal. She's a rip!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She certainly is! I looked online yesterday and their website stated they were out of stock. I think you can still get them through HSN.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If you want to see it, nicks and all,  I can bring it over and show it to you. You can see how it functions.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Geri, it sounds wonderful, just read this threat...UNDERWATER VIDEO....my friend from florida got one, I believe it was an Olympus..it shoots video and she has used in underwater....I will ask her if you are still interested...YES, I can believe what you want it for and DHs would never understand...RUBY, you rascal you!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhhh.....the excitement!!!!!:whoo:

I finally broke down and ordered the Vado and it came yesterday, its a really pretty blue/ or 'cyan' type color (easier to find in my overstocked purse, lol)

I"m excited to use this thing..I need to buy a wrist strap, though.. this should be fun:biggrin1:

Thanks for the rec., Geri!

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You are going to have so much fun with it. I got mine in red, so unlike me but I love it. Don't forget, if the sound seems low when you replay on the Vado, it isn't when you publish. When you create your first video, let me know. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Michele, I have the original flip too, thanks to you and I like it but this is HD quality and wide angle at a really good price. I love mine -- enough to buy it twice since Ruby reached deep down into my purse, managed to get the first one out. Worked it out of its mesh zippered case, chewed off its silicon skin and rendered it useless. That was right after that test video. Needless to say, the second time I bought it, I paid extra for insurance -- and wouldn't you know, the little creep did it again. This time I caught her faster and got it just before she dug into the metal. She's a rip!


Geri, I think Ruby wants more videos starrrriiiinnnnnngggg RUBY!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Geri, I think Ruby wants more videos starrrriiiinnnnnngggg RUBY!!


Okay. I think that's a can do. I'll try to get something within the next couple of days.

GUCCI says.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Okay. I think that's a can do. I'll try to get something within the next couple of days.
> 
> GUCCI says.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


I couldnt' resist since I really did hit it on accident......ound:

No more invasion, I promise.....:kiss:

In all seriousness, we do need some vids of the crew 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh.

I just wanted to add, incase anyone is in the market. The new Vados are on sale at Newegg for $139 with a free tripod (that's quite nice) and free shipping.

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats a great price. I was happy with the flip. Now I "won't" one (with the southern accent I don't have). Geri why did you have to put up the video? Kara and the price?????
I'm now going to order one.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Thats a great price. I was happy with the flip. Now I "won't" one (with the southern accent I don't have). Geri why did you have to put up the video? Kara and the price?????
> I'm now going to order one.


I admit to being an enabler. I want everyone else to have fun too. You'll love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Thats a great price. I was happy with the flip. Now I "won't" one (with the southern accent I don't have). Geri why did you have to put up the video? Kara and the price?????
> I'm now going to order one.


You will like it  Its less expensive than the flip but according to Geri and some other reviews out there, it is just as good, many think its better. The tripod that came with it is really nice, too..sturdy. That's the best price I found, if you factor the tripod as $20, then its just 120 
You won't regret...it takes still pictures, too, that appear to be better than my cell phone can produce (I have the new envy)

Geri, you are an enabler, but I don't mind when its fun stuff..and certainly not gadgets, I love gadgets. DH calls me gadget girl and he's right...on that one thing. ound:

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kara - does the Vado not come with a battery charger? It must be purchased separately? Thinking about this gadget as well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No it charges from any usb port, though. I charged mine on my laptop in an hour or two, Which reminds me, I need to go buy an ipod charger since my son 'lost' mine. 

It came with the cables to hook it up to the tv or computer and then the stand was with the deal, not too bad. I wanted a wrist strap for it..it has a wrist strap port// so I ordered one on ebay, $2, free shipping..not too bad.

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, my Vado just came. But I don't have time today to figure it out and play with it. Have company coming in tomorrow and many things to do (so I am on the computer!! ound: - am just taking 'time-outs' to cool down until my next attack at cleaning!) I think it was like $104.99 with 2.99 shipping and the free tripod. Figured for that price, it would be worth a try. But it is frustrating when I get a new toy and then have to wait to play with it!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Let us know how you like it!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sanyo Xacti VPC-PD2BK Dual Camera*

After nearly ordering several of the pocket video (or instant share) camcorders, I saw the just-released VPC-PD2BK dual camera from Sanyo: http://us.sanyo.com/Dual-Cameras/VPC-PD2BK-Full-HD-1080-Pocket-Movie-Dual-Camera-with-10MP-Digital-Photos-and-3X-Optical-Zoom

It takes both HD video and 10 megapixel still pics. Mostly - I like it because it has a 3X OPTICAL (vs digital....) zoom feature. I JUST got it a couple of days ago as we were leaving on vacation....so I haven't posted videos from it yet.... But I did take a few videos today and it worked great with my MacBook Pro. It has some kind of instant share for YouTube etc.....

You might add it to the list of pocket camcorders to check out if you're looking for one!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, my Vado just came. But I don't have time today to figure it out and play with it. Have company coming in tomorrow and many things to do (so I am on the computer!! ound: - am just taking 'time-outs' to cool down until my next attack at cleaning!) I think it was like $104.99 with 2.99 shipping and the free tripod. Figured for that price, it would be worth a try. But it is frustrating when I get a new toy and then have to wait to play with it!!!


Cool! :whoo: I didn't play for mine until a few days afterwards..
and can I tell you, my kids rolled their eyes and were surprised I bought one!! Like... "mom, why do YOU have one of those??!"

Apparently, I am not 'cool enough' or 'young' enough, so....ehh, whatever, I hope they don't ask to borrow it soon after that comment, ound:

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We had our town fair today and I whipped out my Vado to take some video. Couldn't get it out of the case. Ms. Tish had apparently broken the zipper in her last attempt to eat the latest model. So I will now have to cut it out. Anybody want a cute redhead???


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

pjewel said:


> We had our town fair today and I whipped out my Vado to take some video. Couldn't get it out of the case. Ms. Tish had apparently broken the zipper in her last attempt to eat the latest model. So I will now have to cut it out. Anybody want a cute redhead???


ound:ound:ound: Oh my lord you have your hands full with this one! She is a spirited red head..maybe the stars were aligned so that she just had to have a taste of everything!!! lol

What's her astrological sign????.......haha.

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

omgoodness - that Ruby is a little pip! I guess you will have to sew yourself a little fabric bag for your recorder now!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumper said:


> ound:ound:ound: Oh my lord you have your hands full with this one! She is a spirited red head..maybe the stars were aligned so that she just had to have a taste of everything!!! lol
> 
> What's her astrological sign????.......haha.
> 
> Kara


My little rip is a Scorpio - November 7th. Gee, if I let her live that long her birthday isn't far off. Hard to decide what to get her for her birthday -- a camcorder? a Dyson? a computer? I know, I'll get her a muzzle.


----------

